# Decapitated to hit the studio in 2 weeks time!



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 25, 2011)

DECAPITATED - to enter the studio! - Nuclear Blast


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome news another album to look forward too in 2011


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 25, 2011)

...

I am stunned that no-one seems to care about this


----------



## Might-is-Right (Jan 25, 2011)

I care! LOL Was listening to Winds of Creation last night, what a great album. Is it possible that there may be new Obscura, Decapitated and Necrophagist all in the same year?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 25, 2011)

That would be awesome


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 25, 2011)

I really care about this, I also check out their homepage etc. several times a week, so I'm up to date 

This album's gonna kick some serious ass, I can feel it already.


----------



## failshredder (Jan 25, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEESSSESESESE.

I want a new Spawn of Possession album, too.  With better production.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 25, 2011)

failshredder said:


> FUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEESSSESESESE.
> 
> I want a new Spawn of Possession album, too.  With better production.





I love the music, but the production is a dealbreaker for me. Gotta let those riffs shine!


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 25, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ...
> 
> I am stunned that no-one seems to care about this


 
_*runs in the room... breathing heavily..._

...just now saw this post. VERY excited to hear this piece of art.


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 25, 2011)

Really can't wait!


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## josh pelican (Jan 25, 2011)

I hope it sounds like their older material (2000-2002). I liked "The Negation", but the first two albums kill.


----------



## Might-is-Right (Jan 25, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I hope it sounds like their older material (2000-2002). I liked "The Negation", but the first two albums kill.



yes.


----------



## krauser19 (Jan 25, 2011)

awesome looking forward for this one 

also necrophagist masterpice should be released in april that's what decibel magazine says in the february issue http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3595267/DECIBEL%20List%20of%202011%20Albums.pdf

and muenzner told me spawn of possession would hit the studio in april


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 25, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I hope it sounds like their older material (2000-2002). I liked "The Negation", but the first two albums kill.



I agree. I doubt that they will regress, but if they do I will be a very happy man.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 25, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I hope it sounds like their older material (2000-2002). I liked "The Negation", but the first two albums kill.



THIS, but either way I'm excited to hear some new material.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 25, 2011)

It's safe to say I would piddle my panties if that happened.


----------



## Grimriffer (Jan 26, 2011)

I was following Krimh on Youtube for a long time and IMHO he's one hell of a drummer and he totally deserves to be up there. I'm sure this album is going to kick some ass.

PS - wonder if Corvan is ever coming back?


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jan 26, 2011)

It probably won't be as good as anything the classic lineup did, but I'm curious to hear it nonetheless.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 26, 2011)

2011 looks like it will make up for 2010! Another album I'm waiting for now.


----------



## Variant (Jan 26, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ...
> 
> I am stunned that no-one seems to care about this




No, I'm stoked as fuck.  I'm a late comer to their stuff, but they absolutely eradicated at Summer Slaughter, and Bergstrand is gonna mix the fucker!  TBH, I don't know why anyone would pine over the old singer, I'd nix myself as a frontman for my own band for the new guy... he's a monster.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 26, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I love the music, but the production is a dealbreaker for me. Gotta let those riffs shine!



whaaa? the guitar production on that is as clear as can be. Barely any gain and you can hear every single note clearly


----------



## avenger (Jan 26, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I hope it sounds like their older material (2000-2002). I liked "The Negation", but the first two albums kill.


 Have to agree first two albums killed.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 26, 2011)

drmosh said:


> whaaa? the guitar production on that is as clear as can be. Barely any gain and you can hear every single note clearly



Noctambulant? The guitar tone is really weak I think.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 26, 2011)

The production on Noctambulant was pretty awesome IMO. You have to think about the kind of stuff they're playing and what the need from production; clarity. It would probably be pretty hard to improve the production, other than maybe the bass. I dug the shit out of how organic the production was.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 26, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> The production on Noctambulant was pretty awesome IMO. You have to think about the kind of stuff they're playing and what the need from production; clarity. It would probably be pretty hard to improve the production, other than maybe the bass. I dug the shit out of how organic the production was.



my thoughts exactly


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 26, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> The production on Noctambulant was pretty awesome IMO. You have to think about the kind of stuff they're playing and what the need from production; clarity. It would probably be pretty hard to improve the production, other than maybe the bass. I dug the shit out of how organic the production was.



I fully appreciate that less gain generally makes it easier to hear what's going on, but that doesn't mean the tone has to be weak. Feeding the Abscess by Martyr was released the same year and although the guitar tone on that is low on gain, the guitar tone is awesome, tight but still in your face.


----------



## rogrotten (Jan 26, 2011)

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!! saw them last year at the summer slaughter and they sounded amazing! I also saw them the only time they played in Mexico (at least I think it was the only time) they had vitek (RIP), he was one of my biggest influences when I started playing drums I remember I heard spheres of madness and I was like I WANT TO DO THAT!! haha. I can't wait for the new album!


----------



## Harry (Jan 27, 2011)

Bumpppppp.
Love their work, looking forward to this album


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 14, 2011)

Studio update #1:

Polish technical death metal band DECAPITATED are currently at Radio Gda&#324;sk Studio in Poland recording their follow-up to 2006&#8217;s Organic Hallucinosis. Guitarist & founding member Wacek Kie&#322;tyka offers the following first report from the studio:



&#8220;Hi there,

We've just started the recording session of the new album at the studio of Radio Gdansk which is brilliantly equipped and has some wicked recording space. This time &#8216;round, we are working with Malta (Arek Malczewski) and Daniel Bergstrand who have been with us to set up the drums sound&#8230; and so far everything has been going surprisingly well. 

Right now, [drummer] Kerimh [Lechner] is finishing the last two tunes. I must say the drums sound really cool. Daniel has surprised us with his approach towards recording using millions of - often weird - solutions, e.g. a piano or using the corridor of Radio Gdansk. 

We are recording fully live drums - no triggers or plastic sounding stuff whatsoever, which, especially for Kerimh, renders the session more demanding than he had expected; but because of this, in my opinion, the sound will be original and will help us to avoid the so-called 'machine gun effect.' We are going to record eight songs altogether and the album will be about forty minutes long. It looks like this time, our recording style is pretty 'old-school'- with live drums and no recording of double guitar tracks, which means one guitar per side.

Daniel is just on his way back to Sweden now and we are starting to record the skins for the last two songs so I gotta be going now.

Check out the pics and till the next time,

Yo.&#8221;

Drummer Kerim "Krimh" Lechner checks-in about drums:

&#8220;Hi Guys!

I just wanted to tell you what is going on in the studio. Today is the second day of actual drum recording and it&#8217;s going really well! We probably could finish about four songs today. We will see how the next days will look like, but I think we could finish drums earlier. We do not have any bigger problems so it feels good to record in this place. The acoustics of this room sound great so I enjoy playing all these songs a lot. Today is also the last day with Daniel Bergstrand, who prepared the drum sound for us - and he definitely knows what he&#8217;s doing!!

When I listen to the songs right now, I believe that this album will be strong. Different in some ways, but I feel confident about the new material. Being part of the new line-up and recording the first album after the long break is definitely a big thing for me. After all those shows we played together, this is our new challenge. It&#8217;s not easy but I like challenges!

So that&#8217;s it for today. Stay tuned for more news coming up! Cheers!&#8221;

Preliminary song titles used for the recording sessions (excerpted from the studio photos) include:


-Slow
-Riff 1 Clean
-Diablo
-Hits
-Fast One (Need More!!!)
-7 Idea metal
-Witer Idea
-Chilis Assasin
-Clean Song

DECAPITATED&#8217;s fifth studio album is being produced by Wacek Kie&#322;tyka and sound engineered by Malta Arkadiusz Malczewski. Drums are being recorded with Daniel Bergstrand (BEHEMOTH, MESHUGGAH, DIMMU BORGIR, KEEP OF KALESSIN, DEFLESHED), who is also handle mixing duties.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 15, 2011)

awesome., glad to hear the direction they're taking with the album.. should be killer.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 15, 2011)

So pumped for their approach on this one. More natural effin' drums ftfw!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 15, 2011)

fuck. yes.


There was a time when I thought this day may never come, but I'm so glad that it's here.


----------



## Scriff1985 (Feb 15, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> fuck. yes.
> 
> 
> There was a time when I thought this day may never come, but I'm so glad that it's here.



+1

Is there any ideas on a release date yet?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 16, 2011)

been on a big decapitated kick lately


----------



## DanielKRego (Feb 16, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I hope it sounds like their older material (2000-2002). I liked "The Negation", but the first two albums kill.



I don't think Vogg intends for it to sound like the earlier stuff. From what I recall from reading a couple of interviews, he said it's going to sound more spaced out, with more slower and atmospheric sections.

I imagine it sounding somewhat like Visual Delusion from Organic Hallucinosis, with its more atmospheric approach and spacey feel. I'm not complaining at all, I largely prefer the more experimental Decapitated sound on Organic Hallucinosis either way


----------



## NaYoN (Feb 16, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> The production on Noctambulant was pretty awesome IMO. You have to think about the kind of stuff they're playing and what the need from production; clarity. It would probably be pretty hard to improve the production, other than maybe the bass. I dug the shit out of how organic the production was.



I hate the trend with death metal production on albums like Noctambulant, or Decrepit Birth's stuff. It really makes the music hard to listen to and unenjoyable for me.

I prefer the production on Martyr's album.


----------



## DanielKRego (Feb 16, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> I hate the trend with death metal production on albums like Noctambulant, or Decrepit Birth's stuff. It really makes the music hard to listen to and unenjoyable for me.
> 
> I prefer the production on Martyr's album.



Not to derail the thread, but I found the production on Noctambulant really unique too. I love how natural everything sounds, especially the drums, specifically the snare drum. Agreed, the guitar tones don't sound too powerful and thick, but it makes for a really unique sound.

I like the guitar tones on Martyr's Feeding The Abscess, but the drum production kills it for me. The entire drum kit sounds overproduced, and the snare in particular sounds too fake to be enjoyable.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Feb 17, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I hope it sounds like their older material (2000-2002). I liked "The Negation", but the first two albums kill.



I hope it sounds like their newer material (Organic Hallucinosis). I liked "The Nihility", but the last album is godly.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 18, 2011)

DanielRego said:


> I like the guitar tones on Martyr's Feeding The Abscess, but the drum production kills it for me. The entire drum kit sounds overproduced, and the snare in particular sounds too fake to be enjoyable.



Agreed, the kick sounds terrible.



harkonnen8 said:


> I hope it sounds like their newer material (Organic Hallucinosis). I liked "The Nihility", but the last album is godly.



I listened to The Negation and Organic Hallucinosis back to back yesterday and I actually realised I like Organic Hallucinosis better.

It's just so perfect, I can't fault it. Probably the best death metal album ever made. Gettin' my neg rep shield on.


----------



## loktide (Feb 18, 2011)

harkonnen8 said:


> I liked "The Nihility", but the last album is godly.



haven first gotten into decapitated after organic hallucinosis was released, i share the same impression


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 20, 2011)

Update on a Polish site that I got Chrome to translate:



> In early February, entered the studio Decapitated Radio Gda&#324;sk, return to start recording plate , the first since the "Organic Hallucinosis" in 2006.
> 
> The new material, which is slated for release in July, will also debut for new companions, "Vogg": Rafal Piotrowski (singer known from the formation and Ketha Forgotten Souls), bassist Filip "Heinrich" Ha&#322;uchy (eg Vesania, Rootwater, whether UNSUN Masachist) and Kerim said "Krimha" Lechner (Thorns Of Ivy).
> 
> ...


----------



## harkonnen8 (Feb 20, 2011)

Soon our website will be able to read

OMG it's alive!!!


----------



## DanielKRego (Feb 21, 2011)

EPIC POAST

Thanks for the update, I need to devour every possible bit of news on the album development.


----------



## travis bickle (Feb 24, 2011)

Beyond psyched!!!!!!!! Although i do love their whole catalog, organic hallucinosis is my favorite by far. And live drums!!!!!! Cant wait.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome. I hope the new members pull things off.


----------



## DanielKRego (Feb 24, 2011)

The Hiryuu said:


> Awesome. I hope the new members pull things off.



Absolutely no doubts about Krimh, and their bassist too, he seems entirely capable in all live videos, and he doesn't use a pick, just like Marcin.

I'm only slightly concerned about the new vocalist, though.


----------



## Dvaienat (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't wait for the new album. I hope it's actually decent, unlike most 'comebacks' other bands have done. All their albums have been amazing do far, but my favorouite has to be Winds of Creation. Hope it's as good as that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 22, 2011)

SICK.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 22, 2011)

My excitement for the new Decapitated album is fully justified!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 22, 2011)

If the new album is better than Organic Hallucinosis... I literally don't want to know what I'll do. Quit music is the likely scenario, Organic Hallucinosis already makes me want to do that.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 22, 2011)

I could've sworn they were in the studio already.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 22, 2011)

Oops, I didn't notice how old this thread. I'm a dumbass.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah man thats one of my favorite death metal albums of all time. Everything on their is so perfect.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 22, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah man thats one of my favorite death metal albums of all time. Everything on their is so perfect.



Agreed man, it's seriously hard to find fault with.

I have a feeling the new one will is going to be even better


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 22, 2011)

I wasn't into the vocals on that album. It was alright, but dude can't hold a candle to Sauron.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 22, 2011)

I love the vocals on OH. They just fit. The lyrics are amazing and live he was much more brutal.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2011)

I still can't get over how flawless the tone on that album is :mindfuck:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 22, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I still can't get over how flawless the tone on that album is :mindfuck:



Literally. I was saying to a friend on facebook last week that my goal in life is to try to make an album better than Organic Hallucinosis... I'm pretty sure it's going to sustain my entire life's work


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 22, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> SICK.




I wish they would do something like this with Vogg where he shows all his gear and some clips of him tracking riffs and solos!


----------



## dooredge (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd like to follow these guys around on tour like people did w/ the Grateful Dead. THAT would be AWESOME!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 31, 2011)

Decapitated said:


> Hi
> 
> The session is over! We are 100% happy with what we have created.
> 
> ...



I am stoked


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 31, 2011)

fuck! super stoked! 

edit: which reminds me, I think I saw a pic on their FB of a Crate amp head in the studio? Interesting to see if that's what they used in the mix instead of his normal Randalls


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 31, 2011)

Past few albums have been Warhead + Recto, so we shall see!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 5, 2011)

I wasn't aware that Pantera had reformed


----------



## Icecold (Apr 5, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I wasn't aware that Pantera had reformed






What the hell happened?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 6, 2011)

A second one:



What the fuck? Both these new songs sound like Soulfly


----------



## Quantumface (Apr 6, 2011)

First video. i was wondering about that when i heard that drum beat from krimhs studio footage. i was like uh oh


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 6, 2011)

This cannot be happening.


----------



## DLG (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm a fag and have been sleeping on decapitated, what are the essential albums to check out?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 6, 2011)

DLG said:


> I'm a fag and have been sleeping on decapitated, what are the essential albums to check out?



Organic Hallucinosis is widely regarded as their masterpiece, it's in the top 3 of best death metal albums ever made IMO.


----------



## Icecold (Apr 6, 2011)

DLG said:


> I'm a fag and have been sleeping on decapitated, what are the essential albums to check out?



Winds of Creation, it's amazing.


----------



## Nile (Apr 6, 2011)

Dude please no, dont sound like that pleeeeeeeeeassssssssseeeeeeee


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm going to pretend I couldnt hear it that well and imagine that thats imaginary FUUUU!


----------



## Nile (Apr 6, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I'm going to pretend I couldnt hear it that well and imagine that thats imaginary FUUUU!


 EXACTLY what im doing


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 6, 2011)

NO YOU GUYS, they're just playing soulfly covers, you know for April fools day.
(Oh please oh please oh please be true)


----------



## leandroab (Apr 6, 2011)

I judged, from the lack of blastbeats on that drum-studio-update video, that something was wrong...


Oh god..


----------



## Nile (Apr 6, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I judged, from the lack of blastbeats on that drum-studio-update video, that something was wrong...
> 
> 
> Oh god..


 that part at 3:11 sounded like it would be some heavy grooveish shit?
please make it be...


----------



## Nile (Apr 6, 2011)

By the way do they play in D? Sounds too fucking heavy though...


----------



## Woke Up Dead (Apr 6, 2011)

New album will slay. I saw them live last summer and was worried how the new lineup would do. They killed every song. 

Seriously. It's Decapitated. It will be good. Don't let a couple of youtube vids scare you. 

Geez. I feel like a dad telling his kid not to worry about the boogie man. lol.


----------



## Nile (Apr 6, 2011)

Woke Up Dead said:


> New album will slay. I saw them live last summer and was worried how the new lineup would do. They killed every song.
> 
> Seriously. It's Decapitated. It will be good. Don't let a couple of youtube vids scare you.
> 
> Geez. I feel like a dad telling his kid not to worry about the boogie man. lol.


 This could, infact, turn out to be worse than an anal evacuation of your organs from least likely to kill you to most vital if it turns out to be that soulflyish sounding of a Decapitated album...and im scared that it is...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> NO YOU GUYS, they're just playing soulfly covers, you know for April fools day.
> (Oh please oh please oh please be true)



The gig they played these at was on the 2nd of April


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2011)

Also: sorry to be the bringer of bad news


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 7, 2011)

(Breaks down crying) 

WHY!?


----------



## fps (Apr 7, 2011)

Decapitated have always been their own thing, Vogg is a constantly evolving player, who knows what's going on in that head of his with everything that's happened, new lineup, quite possible he's writing to his new band, but this sounds pretty damn heavy to me, groovy, another changeup.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, at least I didn't get a _Decapitated_ tattoo


----------



## Nile (Apr 7, 2011)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Well, at least I didn't get a _Decapitated_ tattoo


 I still would.


----------



## PostOrganic (Apr 7, 2011)

Doesn't sound too far off organic hallucinosis IMO. Should be a good album. Of course it won't be Winds of Creation but I don't think they will ever write riffs like that again.


----------



## Steve08 (Apr 7, 2011)

DLG said:


> I'm a fag and have been sleeping on decapitated, what are the essential albums to check out?


Winds of Creation is definitely the best, the rest kind of just goes downhill from there. I'd say it's similar to Scepter of the Ancients by Psycroptic, though not as relentlessly fast and doesn't have that "epic" feel. Good album regardless.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 7, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I've found the two new songs absolutely amazing, some delicious drum patterns and so much groove. That's what I want Decapitated to sound in 2011. I'm sure it will be epic!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm sure it will be good nonetheless.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 8, 2011)

Literally everyone I have showed it to has said "what the fuck?"...

Here's to hoping I'm very, very wrong about this album.


----------



## DLG (Apr 8, 2011)

those albums you guys recommended are badass. Just one of those bands I overlooked for no particular reason for a long time. glad that's ended.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 8, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I wasn't aware that Pantera had reformed




oh man  that riff is so boring too. Not that it's not death metal anymore, it's boring too


----------



## Dwellingers (Apr 8, 2011)

Icecold said:


> Winds of Creation, it's amazing.



Negation for me and Nihility! OH is also pretty rad!


----------



## Jontain (Apr 8, 2011)

oh...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 8, 2011)

There's no doubt that I will still buy it, Decapitated are one of my favourite all time bands, but I'm so anti-stoked by those two songs that I'm now looking forward to new Hate Eternal more than new Decapitated.


----------



## mithologian (Apr 9, 2011)

I fail to understand...what is this witchcraft? They said themselves in one of the studio updates that some of the riffs where actually back from before winds of creation. Lets hope these are only two bad songs in the album


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 9, 2011)

mithologian said:


> I fail to understand...what is this witchcraft? They said themselves in one of the studio updates that some of the riffs where actually back from before winds of creation. Lets hope these are only two bad songs in the album


----------



## HANIAK (Apr 9, 2011)

mithologian said:


> They said themselves in one of the studio updates that some of the riffs where actually back from before winds of creation.



They never said that. (At least I never read that)
What they said is that some riffs were make before the accident happened.

Come on guys, stop being so hysterical... The songs sound like a natural progression of the last album. They dropped a bit the blast beats to focus more on groove and the meshuggah influence.
Sure they're adding also some atmospheric passages, which I must agree resemble to Soulfly, but what's the big deal? Is just one more ingredient to the whole thing, and in my humble opinion it works really great.
This album will slay.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone else think that them not releasing music even 4 weeks before the release is a huge mistake? Do they not release what it's like in music these days? You have to constantly be in the public eye otherwise no-one cares. Not even Decapitated are exempt from that.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 13, 2011)

i know, i've been looking, im sure it probly leaked somewhere though...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmm...

Decapitated- Carnival is Forever | CD Reviews | CackBlabbath

Decapitated carries on with brutal grace


----------



## failshredder (Jun 13, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Decapitated- Carnival is Forever | CD Reviews | CackBlabbath
> 
> Decapitated carries on with brutal grace



This gives me hope, because the bootleg songs I heard sounded worse than the new M*rbid *ngel "album."

EDIT: Because if the album is getting such rave reviews, it can't be nearly as bad as the MA baloney.


----------



## fps (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm sure the new Decapitated will b amazing and I really dig the new songs, they'll only sound better on record since we're not familiar with them.


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Jun 13, 2011)

im excited. great band


----------



## DLG (Jun 14, 2011)

color me stoked. only started really listening to these guys recently, Organic Hallucinosis has been dominating the iPod.


----------



## Xarn (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounded good to me, took a while to figure out what was going on in those videos. Sounding like Soulfly and worse than MAs new album is just hilarious though, apart from both songs being more groove oriented there was still some of Voggs trademark riffing in there from what I could hear atleast. 

Besides, that's exactly what people on most DM board were saying when Organic was released, omg, KoRn11!! Soulfly1!! nu-metal1!! riffage, worst album evar!

Seems like that album has been pretty well-received on here atleast. My favourite Decapitated album as well, I'm 100% sure I'll like this one as well.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 14, 2011)

I hope I'm proven wrong, I really do.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 14, 2011)

I just saw the drumm recording vid, can't watch the other vids cause I'm at work.
But I really dig the drumming, Krimh is awesome!
There was some hard criticism towards the new singer because everybody likes "Sauron`s" voice. But I like the new singer way better then Sauron.

When is the realease again? Don't want to judge before I heard the entire album.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 14, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> I just saw the drumm recording vid, can't watch the other vids cause I'm at work.
> But I really dig the drumming, Krimh is awesome!
> There was some hard criticism towards the new singer because everybody likes "Sauron`s" voice. But I like the new singer way better then Sauron.
> 
> When is the realease again? Don't want to judge before I heard the entire album.



July 12th.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hopefully this album will be awesome! I don't think they can fail as hard as MA... I don't think anyone can for that matter!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 16, 2011)

It's already the best thing I've heard this year.


----------



## great_kthulu (Jun 16, 2011)

that is, pretty crushing! got me excited! (Though the vox do remind me a bit of Max ironicly, lol)


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 16, 2011)

That song. SO HEAVY.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow that is not what I expected at all...but I really fuckin liked it.


----------



## Andii (Jun 17, 2011)

An audio file ripped from a low quality stream then put into a video and converted to that format, then uploaded to youtube and reconverted to their format. There is nothing left haha. 

Why aren't they revealing a single track? It seems really counterproductive when trying sell an album.


----------



## PostOrganic (Jun 17, 2011)

Andii said:


> An audio file ripped from a low quality stream then put into a video and converted to that format, then uploaded to youtube and reconverted to their format. There is nothing left haha.
> 
> Why aren't they revealing a single track? It seems really counterproductive when trying sell an album.



Well apparently its making people anxious. I don't see how that can be bad.

Usually bands are releasing tracks way to early now and by the time I hear the full album I've pretty much gotten used to the sound. No 'wow' factor when listening to the whole album... I'd honestly prefer to just hear the whole thing at once rather than one track here and there over the span of a month.


----------



## Tree (Jun 17, 2011)

Full album preview:


----------



## DLG (Jun 17, 2011)

fuck. yes.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yea...sounds like this record is gonna be freakin sick!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds pretty good... I am excite!


----------



## failshredder (Jun 17, 2011)

I love the incessant hi-hat and china blasts. 

In all seriousness, apparently Vitek was not the only one in the band who didn't like Korn, which is what I was afraid of.

Clarification: I am also excite, in case that laborious double negative was too confusing.


----------



## Ironbird666 (Jun 17, 2011)

Holy shit. I wasn't very worried about the album to begin with, but any doubt has been erased. That shit's gonna be savage.


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 17, 2011)

I am real ambivalent after hearing these previews. On the one hand, it really sounds like the logical progression from Organic Hallucinosis. On the other, I am not loving what I am hearing. Not that it sounds bad, definately better than those atrocious live videos that have been floating around. I'm hoping these little snippets don't do the songs justice, since none of them really stood out or made an impact, but there is a strong possibility the tracks will be much stronger as a whole, as they were intended to be heard. In any case, Decapitated are awesome, and I know there will be some great riffs and solos at the very least.


----------



## orakle (Jun 17, 2011)

ye its gonna kill


----------



## PostOrganic (Jun 17, 2011)

Tree said:


> Full album preview:




Well this proves anyone who was doubting this album is on crack.  So fucking awesome haha.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 17, 2011)

Liking the music, not sure how I feel about the vocals sounding like Fear Factory.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 17, 2011)

FUCK YEAH!  That kicks all kinds of arse!


----------



## cyril v (Jun 18, 2011)

Those Live clips had me a little scared at first... that preview sounds mighty tasty though.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 18, 2011)

arg! cant watch youtube vids on this p.o.s. phone. I wanna check out this preview so bad!


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds pretty good, but I don't know. Sounds like it's missing something. It think it needs more zazz.


----------



## Variant (Jun 19, 2011)

Tree said:


> Full album preview:




 That all sounds fantastic. Acquiring this one for sure.


----------



## mithologian (Jun 19, 2011)

Whew...I was crying when I heard thos live videos.

I cant fully say how much I like the album, but I can say it will have balls.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 22, 2011)

Dunno what to think about it.. somethings are great.. others soulfly...


----------



## Static (Jun 22, 2011)

You really need to use the search function dude.Its there for a reason.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 22, 2011)

searched with google.. sooorry :S


----------



## Static (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...12-decapitated-hit-studio-2-weeks-time-5.html


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2011)

BLAME KRIMH!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 22, 2011)

It's gonna be great yes.. But some blastbeats wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 22, 2011)

Never really listened to these guys (although I saw them years ago opening for Exodus), but after reading the MetalSucks review for Carnival Is Forever, I have the album preview a listen. Sounds effin' good, think I'll have to check this record out.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Jun 22, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Noctambulant? The guitar tone is really weak I think.



It doesn't have much punch but in a Similar vein as later Extol or perhaps similar approach tone wise...The playing is clean as hell with almost no gain. A feat that many bands/players wouldn't attempt much less be able to pull off. I mean if we want to get picky about their tone....WTF is up with that bass tone on Cabinet?


----------



## ChrisRushing (Jun 22, 2011)

I've listened to this preview a few times trying to get into it and nothing really jumps out at me. I admittedly don't listen to a lot of straight forward Death Metal but Organic Hallucinosis is one of my favorites. I have major respect for these guys. I saw them live a few years back at a Death Metal oriented fest and they were the cleanest all around playing/tone/tightness. Hopefully hearing the full album will provoke a little more excitement from me.


----------



## NaYoN (Jun 23, 2011)

The full album is better than the preview. Not insanely better, but better. It's not as good as Organic Hallusinosis, but it's close.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 23, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> The full album is better than the preview. Not insanely better, but better. It's not as good as Organic Hallusinosis, but it's close.


 

This is pretty much what I expected...awesome.


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 23, 2011)

Close to Organic Hallucinosis is significantly better than my previous expectations. I am gettin excited about this now.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 24, 2011)

Finally got to check out the preview. Damn good for what it is, but still no Negation or Nihility. Having said that, I still really want to get this album. It's like they became half thrash, half death metal now. A very unique sound that I dig the hell out of.


----------



## NaYoN (Jun 25, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Finally got to check out the preview. Damn good for what it is, but still no Negation or Nihility. Having said that, I still really want to get this album. It's like they became half thrash, half death metal now. A very unique sound that I dig the hell out of.



Yeah there is a lot of chugging in the album. Not like deathcore chugging but a lot of low power chords played fast/syncopated.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 25, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Yeah there is a lot of chugging in the album. Not like deathcore chugging but a lot of low power chords played fast/syncopated.



Ironically, that chugging part in the title track made me cringe a bit. But that was the only part of the preview that i didnt like. My anxiety to buy this album is justified though.


----------



## NaYoN (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's a low quality version of the first track I found online that someone (not me!) uploaded:

DECAPITATED-THE KNIFE 2011 by FLEGETANIS on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

The quality's pretty bad but that's the actual song

Edit: This one's slightly better:


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm glad all of the praise in this thread for _Organic Hallucinosis_ convinced me to give it another fair shot. Until then, all I would ever re-listen to was Winds of Creation (song) and Spheres of Madness.

Now to the first three another shot!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Here's a low quality version of the first track I found online that someone (not me!) uploaded:
> 
> DECAPITATED-THE KNIFE 2011 by FLEGETANIS on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> ...




Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.

Vogg, you beast.


----------



## DLG (Jun 26, 2011)

really looking forward to this now.


----------



## sahaal (Jun 28, 2011)

Decapitated Premiere "Homo Sum," Interview with Waclaw "Vogg" Kieltyka | Guitar World

interview with Vogg and another new track, Homo Sum. Ludatshit, great track. Very Meshuggah-y, especially since the main riff is oddly reminiscent of the intro riff from "I"

also, apparently he uses a 7 now  more excite


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 28, 2011)

sahaal said:


> Decapitated Premiere "Homo Sum," Interview with Waclaw "Vogg" Kieltyka | Guitar World
> 
> interview with Vogg and another new track, Homo Sum. Ludatshit, great track. Very Meshuggah-y, especially since the main riff is oddly reminiscent of the intro riff from "I"
> 
> also, apparently he uses a 7 now  more excite



He used a 7 on Organic Hallucinosis too. 

Listen to Revelation of Existence and Flash Back, that's B standard right there.


----------



## sahaal (Jun 28, 2011)

I should really listen to more of OH than Day 69, then I could know these things


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 28, 2011)

Homo Sum kicks fucking ass!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## mithologian (Jun 28, 2011)

sahaal said:


> Decapitated Premiere "Homo Sum," Interview with Waclaw "Vogg" Kieltyka | Guitar World
> 
> interview with Vogg and another new track, Homo Sum. Ludatshit, great track. Very Meshuggah-y, especially since the main riff is oddly reminiscent of the intro riff from "I"
> 
> also, apparently he uses a 7 now  more excite


 SOOOOOO muscular


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sick! Brutal! Sick! "Homo Sum" sound great, This album is going to be awesome!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 29, 2011)

Homo Cum.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 29, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Homo Cum.



REAL mature. 



















































hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe.


----------



## failshredder (Jun 29, 2011)

So good. My fears are allayed.


----------



## DLG (Jun 30, 2011)

oh fuck yes

Decapitated - "Homo Sum" by GuitarWorld on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2011)

Fears = quashed.


----------



## NaYoN (Jun 30, 2011)

Those two songs are a pretty good indicator for the rest of the album. No surprises.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 5, 2011)

Excitement has set in. It can't possibly top OH, but I'm still looking forward to it.


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 7, 2011)

Not posting a link, but to those that can't wait for their physical copy, this leaked, so check your usual sources


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 8, 2011)

Yummy so far!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jul 8, 2011)

I can safely say this is one of the best Metal albums I've ever heard. No jokes, pure groove


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 8, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I can safely say this is one of the best Metal albums I've ever heard. No jokes, pure groove


 
I'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## 777timesgod (Jul 8, 2011)

AdamMaz said:


> I'm glad all of the praise in this thread for _Organic Hallucinosis_ convinced me to give it another fair shot. Until then, all I would ever re-listen to was Winds of Creation (song) and Spheres of Madness.
> 
> Now to the first three another shot!



It could have been a bit more versatile as a record, overall it becomes a bit stuck in repeat patterns. Yet it still is a powerful cd.


----------



## izdashit (Jul 8, 2011)

Vocals are really ruining it for me... Nonetheless great riffing!


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Jul 8, 2011)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ALBUM! Fucking love Decapitated, the only thing I'm more excited about than this album, is the hope that they will tour the UK in support of it


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jul 8, 2011)

I seriously think it's becoming one of my favourite Metal albums ever, along with Testament - The Gathering, Machine Head - The Blackening, Carcass - Heartwork, and very few others.

There have been so many good releases this year, but none of them, including the uber-hyped ones, hit me like this fucking Carnival.

I've been following Decap since the very beginning (and had the honor to support them a couple times), always considered Nihility to be their best effort, but they've surpassed everything with this release.
Everyone should listen to this album to learn how an EXCELLENT Metal record sounds.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 8, 2011)

Noticed this from the article...



> ESP 7-string Custom Shop Seth



...now we obviously talked about him using a 7, but THAT one? Wonder if Ran will make him one?


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 8, 2011)

I like how they've incorporated more ambient passages into the songwriting


----------



## DLG (Jul 8, 2011)

izdashit said:


> Vocals are really ruining it for me... Nonetheless great riffing!



the vocals are far from exceptional, but they don't take away from the music to me. pretty average, but still decent enough to not distract from the sweet riffage.


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 8, 2011)

DLG said:


> the vocals are far from exceptional, but they don't take away from the music to me. pretty average, but still decent enough to not distract from the sweet riffage.


 
I agree completely with this. They don't add much, but don't necessarily detract. Not horrible, just not on par with everything else by any stretch


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm pretty mightily disappointed. There's an occasional great riff, but the Meshuggah influence is just too blatant this time round. This is not what Decapitated is about. Organic Hallucinosis is their Magnum Opus.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just finished my first listen and it's FUCKING AWESOME!  Awesome riffage and drumming... The vocals aren't the best but they don't deter me from the music. The outro song 'Silence' was a nice touch as well.


----------



## DLG (Jul 9, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm pretty mightily disappointed. There's an occasional great riff, but the Meshuggah influence is just too blatant this time round. This is not what Decapitated is about. Organic Hallucinosis is their Magnum Opus.



I've only spun it three times, but I really don't get much of a Meshuggah vibe at all. Maybe in the fact that they use a lot of repetition, but not in the style of the riffs themselves. It probably won't end up touching Organic, of course, but I'm sure I'm going to love it once I get it into my head a little more. 

Really want to go jogging with the album, if only it wasn't a billion degrees outside.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok I might have been in a bad mood last night, not sure. I think the Meshuggah influence is pretty obvious though. There was no point repeating Organic Hallucinosis, which is fair enough, but this just seems a little bit too abstract from what they originally set out to do. I'm not sure if I'd consider this a death metal album. It's obviously metal but I don't think it quite qualifies for death metal.


----------



## DLG (Jul 9, 2011)

it sounds like a mix of death metal with old fear factory/old meshuggah style riffing. It obviously has more blast beats than typical groove/thrash metal, but the riffs are definitely not as death metal as they used to be.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jul 9, 2011)

Excited - just ordered the new rec. + OH, Negation and Nihility. slightly off topic : should one get winds of creation also?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 9, 2011)

Dwellingers said:


> Excited - just ordered the new rec. + OH, Negation and Nihility. slightly off topic : should one get winds of creation also?



Yes! It's not my favourite album but there are some killer riffs on that album.


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 9, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm pretty mightily disappointed. There's an occasional great riff, but the Meshuggah influence is just too blatant this time round. This is not what Decapitated is about. Organic Hallucinosis is their Magnum Opus.



Yeah I did say that there was a lot of chugging.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 9, 2011)

I have decided that this album is sporadically awesome with a LOT of filler. So many throwaway riffs. The awesome riffs however, are AWESOME. Not nearly as good as some of the albums that have been released this year.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jul 10, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I have decided that this album is sporadically awesome with a LOT of filler. So many throwaway riffs. The awesome riffs however, are AWESOME. Not nearly as good as some of the albums that have been released this year.



I think this album easily surpass every other release in this 2011 so far, but that's just imho


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 10, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I have decided that this album is sporadically awesome with a LOT of filler. So many throwaway riffs. The awesome riffs however, are AWESOME. Not nearly as good as some of the albums that have been released this year.


 
I agree with this. The good parts are awesome but they are too few to put this on par with OH. They need to start releasing albums with more songs. Seriously, 7 songs and an outro? Im all for only releasing 7 or 8 songs per album, but they need to all be killer imo.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 11, 2011)

Meshuggah influence? Maybe a little bit, but it doesn't hurt I think.

Look what Krimh is wearing.


----------



## Kimling (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey! I have the same Meshuggah t-shirt!
Does that mean I'm in the band?


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 11, 2011)

Kimling said:


> Hey! I have the same Meshuggah t-shirt!
> Does that mean I'm in the band?



Congrats! 

You remind me of myself, whenever I don't shave for 2 weeks I want to join Krisiun cause of the mustache!


----------



## Dwellingers (Jul 12, 2011)

Diggin´ the new record. I really like the drum mix (nice with a "living" snare sound) - guitar as well. To vox is cool imo. Damn Vogg have some insane chops....!


----------



## DLG (Jul 12, 2011)

After listening for a while, I pretty much agree with Scar Symmetry and Sikthness. It is definitely an above average release, but the brilliant parts are brilliant and the not-so-brilliant parts really detract from the great songs. 

Some of the chugging is really annoying, I mean it sounds heavy and everything, but i listened to some of those deathcore-like riffs and I'm like, come on bros, these riffs are below you. It's just not something I want to hear from Decapitated knowing how crazy the guitar chops are and how creative the riffing has been in the past while not compromising any of the devastating heaviness.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 12, 2011)

DLG said:


> After listening for a while, I pretty much agree with Scar Symmetry and Sikthness. It is definitely an above average release, but the brilliant parts are brilliant and the not-so-brilliant parts really detract from the great songs.
> 
> Some of the chugging is really annoying, I mean it sounds heavy and everything, but i listened to some of those deathcore-like riffs and I'm like, come on bros, these riffs are below you. It's just not something I want to hear from Decapitated knowing how crazy the guitar chops are and how creative the riffing has been in the past while not compromising any of the devastating heaviness.



You came round in the end.


----------



## ridner (Jul 12, 2011)

rockin "United" right now


----------



## Quantumface (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol euro metal culture, either long hair or RAZORED bald.


----------



## DLG (Jul 12, 2011)

Quantumface said:


> Lol euro metal culture, either long hair or RAZORED bald.



the band is called decapitated, can you really see a guy with an scenecore combover playing in it?


----------



## Quantumface (Jul 12, 2011)

lol easy, bro^

1st of all dont be so quick to assume that there is only one alternative to said hair styles. I mean come on, dont be ignorant and dont take offense. Because if you do, id have to ask you:

which is it for you? long or bald.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 12, 2011)

Quantumface said:


> lol easy, bro^
> 
> 1st of all dont be so quick to assume that there is only one alternative to said hair styles. I mean come on, dont be ignorant and dont take offense. Because if you do, id have to ask you:
> 
> which is it for you? long or bald.



I'm long and nearly bald.


----------



## DLG (Jul 12, 2011)

Quantumface said:


> lol easy, bro^
> 
> 1st of all dont be so quick to assume that there is only one alternative to said hair styles. I mean come on, dont be ignorant and dont take offense. Because if you do, id have to ask you:
> 
> which is it for you? long or bald.



haha sorry, I really need to use more emoticons. I was just jesting. I totally have normal guy hair and always wear a hat so it's none of the above


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 12, 2011)

Quantumface said:


> Lol euro metal culture, either long hair or RAZORED bald.



I think he has a point. The singer of my band always says that I need to cut my hair cause there is always one bald guy in a death metal band.

Anyway, I don't give a fuck what hair-style they have!


----------



## Quantumface (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol no worries, i had hair down to my ass when i was in highschool a couple years ago. I think it stems from when they their hairline starts to fade, and their long hair dreams are crushed they just razor it and say fuck it. No one likes a skullet. One day i woke and decided i look kinda like a dirtass.


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok so at first I was not blown away by this disc, but really enjoyed it. However I quickly came to the realization that this is not so good. It has completely run its course for me in the span of a couple days. I can barely make it through one song without thinking about listening to something else. And believe me I hate saying that, cuz I love Decapitated. I'll think I'm startin to get into it for a minute then I'll listen to A Poem.. off OH and remember how awesome Decapitated can be.


----------



## DLG (Jul 14, 2011)

this new album is what divine heresy would sound like if it was a good band


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 14, 2011)

I went to pick it up the other day and the stores didn't have it! In fact they didn't have any Decapitated cd's. I'm dying to hear it! I will have to search harder.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 14, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> Ok so at first I was not blown away by this disc, but really enjoyed it. However I quickly came to the realization that this is not so good. It has completely run its course for me in the span of a couple days. I can barely make it through one song without thinking about listening to something else. And believe me I hate saying that, cuz I love Decapitated. I'll think I'm startin to get into it for a minute then I'll listen to A Poem.. off OH and remember how awesome Decapitated can be.



I see what you mean, and personally I wouldn't really classify this album as Death Metal, at least not like the previous albums. Pretty different from OH & TN.

HOWEVER, I reeeeeally like it . I tend to veer just on the lighter side of most death metal anyways, so this works for me 

Vogg's right handed bullet blasts definately satisfy me.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 15, 2011)

One of the few bands out there that deserve my money... getting this next week


----------



## fps (Jul 18, 2011)

Bought it this morning listened to is 4 times already, just breaking it up by rocking Black Gives Way To Blue once.

First impressions are that this is an incredibly atmospheric album. The lyrics are superb, the concept and the music really entwine well, and the vocals totally fit the vibe of it too, almost husklike, a voice that has screamed itself out at the elements and realised it cannot win, has come to a bitter experience of what freedom from control really means, which is to be alone on barren rock. The lyrics for View From A Hole especially the end are amazing. How strange that the lyrics weren't actually written by a member of the band? 

The drummer appears to be at his best playing Vitek's parts- Vitek is credited on many of these songs as a writer. When he's doing his own thing he's a bit more predictable and groovy.

It's a really focussed album, with the ideas and songs set heavily to create and maintain a strong atmosphere that reflects the lyrics and overall artwork and package. I think they've done a great job, can totally understand what Vogg was saying about the raw energy coming off the music. The guitar tone in the middle of the title track is just impossibly thick. The riffs are a continuation of Organic in a lotta ways IMO, I don't think they're Meshuggah like, more they are Vogg's stopstart style but taken to their natural conclusion, there's no swing in them as in the rolling echoing 8strings of Fredrik and Marten. This is modern metal, I think they're very intricately written ideas, but they aren't composed in the math-metal style. 

Really like the production, brave move, very strong performances, can't wait to listen more, this may be their moodiest album ever.

EDIT: Triple7 I had to ask for it at the counter cos they didn't have it on the shelves, and they'd only got two of them put into stock!! Retailers are getting a lot more careful about buying big numbers of new releases. And lazier about putting the damn product on display!!


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 24, 2011)

So now that some time has passed, how do you guys rate this album? For me it goes like:

Organic Hallucinosis > The Negation > Carnival is Forever > Winds of Creation > Nihility


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 24, 2011)

OH>Nihility>Negation>Carnival>Winds


----------



## afflictive (Jul 24, 2011)

I really like Carnival. It rips. Not better than OH tho. Still.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jul 24, 2011)

OH>Neg>Carn>nihil>winds...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 24, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> OH>Nihility>Negation>Carnival>Winds



This.


----------



## DLG (Jul 24, 2011)

this album gets better and better though. it's a new decapitated, but it's a good decapitated. I'll be blasting it and it will probably end up in my top 5 at the end of the year.


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 24, 2011)

DLG said:


> this album gets better and better though. it's a new decapitated, but it's a good decapitated. I'll be blasting it and it will probably end up in my top 5 at the end of the year.



It's at least top 10 for me. Not sure about 5 yet.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 25, 2011)

Dwellingers said:


> OH>Neg>Carn>nihil>winds...



For me:
Neg>OH>Nih>Carn>Winds

I wouldnt call Carn amazing. It is certainly unique and atmospheric. There is a heavy amount of groove to the album, but too much so imho. Neg was my favorite album because it sounded like groove influenced death metal. Carn sounds like death and atmosphere influenced groove metal. That combo just doesnt work for me. There are parts where it sounds kinda Opeth-ish and Im digging it, the crap like that core riff on the title track comes on and I think "wtf!?". For me, this is a hit and miss album. The bad parts are bad, but the good tracks (Like Homo Sum and The Knife) are really good. Still I think vogg and co can do a lot better.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 28, 2011)

I personally love the album. It's a good followup.
I also tabbed out Silence in notepad if anybody's interested.
(I have no actual tab program skills )


----------

